# GSD bloodlines, Found...



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I tried searching before I posted this but I was not able to find a thread on it even though I am positive there has to be one somewhere. I am looking for the different GSD bloodlines, which I found in this link

German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics

But sadly I am not able to find like per say the "standard" for each bloodline. 

I hope I am explaining it correctly. 

I tried google but I did not have any luck either. 

I love how in this link it shows as well the mixes between west and czheck as well as other German mixes and what nots. I want to see which best perfectly fit my needs and wants.

Thanks for the help, 
Franklin

Ps: sorry as I'm sure this is a repost but had no luck finding a thread that answered my question..

Man I've spent all day since 9am researching GSD's and now it's almost 3am. 
This really sucks you in big time!! Lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that link is a good effort, but the pictures are not the best . . . To me, the dogs shown are not that "typey", and most seem fat and out of shape, so hard to get a good idea of what each type of dog should look like, but it is a great introduction to the different lines for someone new to GSDs - similar tables helped me tremendously when I joined the board way-back-when, and was struggling to make sense out of all the differences. 

Basically, there is only one official standard, you can find it in the breed description of the CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) or the AKC: 
German Shepherd Dog | American Kennel Club

Bur due to geographical and philosophical differences, the breed did evolve into distinct bloodlines over its history. I find these articles a good overview of the differences:

Different Types of German Shepherds explained:
(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

A similar format as the link you found:
Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Thank you for all the links, they were of great read!!!

Now I still can't seem to figure out which exactly is the best one for me. :/


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The surest way to decide what type is best for you is to get out and meet dogs of the different types. The more you meet the better. Interact with them, visit clubs where they are training and watch them work, talk with their owners. 

While internet research can provide some background information and a general understanding, it is just that... general. And many dogs of every type do not fit the generalizations about their type. Info found on the internet discussing the traits of the different types is also only helpful if you understand what the verbage really means and how it translates into temperament and behavior. If you don't really know what prey drive, defense drive, hardness, softness, biddability, pack drive, independence, blah blah blah truly indicate, then all you have is a list of words commonly attached to a specific type of GSD. 

Get out and meet dogs. Lots and lots and lots of dogs. Take your time. Then you'll easily be able to decide which type is best suited for you.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> The surest way to decide what type is best for you is to get out and meet dogs of the different types. The more you meet the better. Interact with them, visit clubs where they are training and watch them work, talk with their owners.
> 
> While internet research can provide some background information and a general understanding, it is just that... general. And many dogs of every type do not fit the generalizations about their type. Info found on the internet discussing the traits of the different types is also only helpful if you understand what the verbage really means and how it translates into temperament and behavior. If you don't really know what prey drive, defense drive, hardness, softness, biddability, pack drive, independence, blah blah blah truly indicate, then all you have is a list of words commonly attached to a specific type of GSD.
> 
> Get out and meet dogs. Lots and lots and lots of dogs. Take your time. Then you'll easily be able to decide which type is best suited for you.


Thanks for the reply. I was reading up on those terms as I found a link in another thread. Can't find it now but I'll look for it. 

I haven't been able to find a trainer or anywhere for German shepherds around my area so that is going to be pretty hard :/


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Kraftwerk K9, Inc. : The Schutzhund Dog

This link??


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

My GSD said:


> I haven't been able to find a trainer or anywhere for German shepherds around my area so that is going to be pretty hard :/


Where are you? There probably are some trainers and clubs, you just might not be looking in the right spot.

If you tell us your location, or post your location in your profile, I'd bet there are folks who can point you in the right direction.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Where are you? There probably are some trainers and clubs, you just might not be looking in the right spot.
> 
> If you tell us your location, or post your location in your profile, I'd bet there are folks who can point you in the right direction.


Oh oops, I thought I had it up there. I am in Houston, TX


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Home Page

You can also try here. Although this is an AKC club, there might be members that can help you.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link, sent them an email. 

They are a little further out but I think I can probably show up one day.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

For SchH clubs in TX, where you will be able to see working lines, Euro show lines, possibly a few American lines, and various crosses of the types (as well as other breeds):

USA Clubs: USA - South Central Clubs

WDA Clubs: clubs_reg6

I don't think there are any DVG clubs (didn't see any on the DVG website) but could be wrong.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> For SchH clubs in TX, where you will be able to see working lines, Euro show lines, possibly a few American lines, and various crosses of the types (as well as other breeds):
> 
> USA Clubs: USA - South Central Clubs
> 
> ...


I'll take a look at these. I just finished speaking to a breeder not too far from here and she said she does not know of many German bloodline breeders nor seen many in her club that was in the previous link by the other member. Hopefully I can see some at the link you just posted


----------

